# how long does a jacket last you?



## JediMindGamez (Jan 5, 2010)

So I just noticed that my jacket has a small rip in it below one of the pit zips along the seam. Its a 686 smarty and is about a year old (20-30 trips up). I don't know if its still under warranty but I can't find the receipt so it really doesn't matter. 

How long does a jacket usually last you guys and what causes you to retire it?

Is one year about average or did I get a poor jacket/brand?

I figure I'll ride out the rest of the season with this jacket and try to pick up a discounted one during the off season. Any suggestion on good brands/jackets?

Thanks


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

My stuff typically lasts me until I'm tired of the style. I replaced my last jacket with my current one because I found that the neck area was just too short and would leave too much of my neck exposed, so I went with a taller neck area on my jacket. The waterproofing going to shit has been another reason for me to drop my jackets.

Discounts are happening now for me bw. Everything is pretty much 40% off which is damn good if you want something thats not a complete reject/unwanted piece of equipment.


----------



## Straick (Feb 28, 2010)

Not sure about Snowboard specific jackets, but I used to wear a snowmobile jacket skiing, and it held up pretty well, as in 3 seasons(skiing and snowmobiling, including several wrecks on both, it happens when racing) with no sign of wear before my mom retired it for me(she said it smelled like snowmobile exhaust, and it probably did). Now I wear my field jacket from when I was in the army and it's holding up pretty good, even with grinding my shoulder into the snow for a ways after a crash. Weird part, even when it gets soaked, I still stay warm in it. Go figure.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've got a North Face Mountain Guide shell that is nearly a decade old and honestly looks like it could have just come off the shelf.

Buy good shit. It's worth it.

The 686 stuff I've seen wasn't all that well made. I wouldn't buy it.

Honestly, right off the top of my head, the only snowboard specific gear I've been impressed with as far as quality of construction goes is Sessions. A Sessions softshell is the only snowboard specific piece of clothing I own.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd have to agree it's all about what you buy. I've been boarding for 7 years and just bought my second jacket this season. I only got the new North Face Apex since my last one is a bit out of style. Check them out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

They usually last me about 3-4 seasons each. Depending how much takeout I get/don't get between 

But definitely go with what was said above. Quality does matter in these sorts of things


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ive had my Mtn Hardware jacket for 2 seasons now, so far so good..a bit dirty but a wash fixes that...never gotten wet wearing it..


----------



## JediMindGamez (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok, can someone suggest good brands? So far we got sessions, north face and mtn hardware. 

Any others? Any jackets better at taking abuse? I'm learning to ride park so I prolly take more spills then your average boarder.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Perrrrrrrsonally I like Four Square and Special Blend. But thats just me..


----------



## uvwmous (Sep 8, 2009)

my north face jacket has survived 3 seasons now & still seems new. plus they have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a Columbia Free Agent jacket and it's on it's second season. Looks minty fresh, not coming apart at all and still quite waterproof. The Columbia Titanium and Omni-Tech stuff might not be the most stylish, but it's well made and has a bad ass warranty.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a 2007 Shaun White signature jacket. Lasted through hell and back for the past 3 seasons. Just started to fall apart this year (buttons, magnets). Still waterproof though. Although I did refresh its waterproofness. Thing is, I have a lifetime warranty on this badboy. I'm going to trade it in over the summer.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I usually wear Foursquare and special blend as well. I hang on to my jackets about 2 seasons and then I give them to a new rider. My friends little brother is still wearing one of my first jackets ever (~8 years) so they last a while. That said, warmth in southern california isn't as big of a factor as in other areas so we might be able to make do with older jackets longer.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

By the way, I've been wearing my 07 Shaun White off mountain religiously too. I'll take a snowboard jacket over a leather jacket any day of the week.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I have had a Marmot Tamarack shell for 4 seasons now. Buyer let me take it for $50 from the shelf. I did blow out a pocket zipper. That was because I ran into a tree branch going about 15 mph, and the branch basically stabbed me and went into the zipper track. This year hasn't been cold at all, so I made it through January just fine. Will send it out to be fixed this summer.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Jackets can last forever pants normally start to fray on the cuffs by the end of the season ... sometimes Ill make more of an effort to "save" my pants sometimes not. 686 is a quality brand in fact ive got pants from them that are on their 3rd season and like I said pants are normally ugly by one season. Im going to take a stab in the dark and say that possibly the area thats frayed on your jacket just happens to be the same side that you carry your board and with edges being sharp they can wear on the seams pretty easily. Ive had that issue before and now Im just more aware and carry my board by the heel cup and not under my arm.

Another good thing is I always buy my stuff off season at huge markdowns and thus have a wide variety of clothing to wear thus making them all last longer... atm I have 5 jackets and 6 pants all bought for an average price of about $75 each


----------

